# Bartow county rut



## FritzMichaels (Nov 8, 2010)

How close are we? Any signs?


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 9, 2010)

I am hunting in Gordon...but very close to Bartow line.
About a month ago scrapes and rubs were everywhere.
I had 42 pic in 2 days with trail cam.
All of the bucks on Cam were anywhere from 10 pm to 3 am.
Have hunted this spot about 10 times and have only seen 6 does (same day) and a small 6 about 3 weeks ago.
I have not seen a deer since???? Food scource must have changed or something! It is like they have vanished! I am still seeing a few of the scrapes cleaned out but definatley no chasing or anything yet.
From what I can tell it is still a couple of weeks off.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 9, 2010)

C'mon people... any updates on what yall are seeing would be nice.


----------



## markland (Nov 9, 2010)

North Bartow Co, got a trail cam pic of a BB trying to breed a doe on Holloween and some 8's and a 10pt all around the 10pm to 3am range as well, nothing but does and fawns during daylight.  Sat Fri evening and had a buck grunting and chasing some does thru the woods, could not tell what it was, then had a BB come all around my stand smelling on everything.  That was it, should be close!


----------



## castandblast (Nov 10, 2010)

its the pre-rut. Its not going to change much from county to county in the near by area. saw 4 shooter bucks all chasing does. 2 young bucks making rubs yesterday. Saw another young buck try to chase does and then gave up and started eating when the does had no part in him on saturday. All I can tell you is go hunt.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 10, 2010)

o yea. has nothing to do with rut, but I had a spike literally, lick the tree that I was on. I laughed and watched him keep walking. They want grow any bigger once you pull the trigger!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 14, 2010)

Saw a bachelor group of small bucks this morning feeding and cruising together. They locked up a few time, but was not aggressive at all. Never seen bucks grouped up like that before in November.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 15, 2010)

Gordon county (but close to Bartow line) saw 8 in field about 7:00 (too dark to shoot...saw with car lights). 7 does and 1 buck. 6 does were just feeding. The buck was chasing 1 of the does around the field. I think we are close.


----------



## cmesser247 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Bartow Rut*

Seen some chasing this morning and my buddy killed a doe and her tarsal glands were wet and dark.Its right where we want it, now we just need to see old MossyBalls and put him on the ground!http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/cheers.gif


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 21, 2010)

Saw chasing the last 2 days.


----------

